# Taking out insoles?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If arch support isn't your thing go for it. Personally I'd have just had the shop heat mold the liner and be done with it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Seems like no insoles isint that big of a deal. They make low profile insoles maybe look into those if your worried.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

freshy said:


> Seems like no insoles isint that big of a deal. They make low profile insoles maybe look into those if your worried.


 If you like collapsed arches and foot paint sure!


----------

